# Expat Kiwi students rise to appeal for overdue loans



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

More New Zealand expats are paying off their student loans in a move that is regarded as a fine example of them wanting to help rebuild earthquake hit Christchurch. After the earthquakes struck Victoria, University Professor Sir Paul Callaghan launched a campaign to recoup student debt for the rebuild. As a result, the repayments made [...]

Click to read the full news article: Expat Kiwi students rise to appeal for overdue loans...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

